# Hello Everyone!



## tabbicles (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello!
Just wanted to come back after a 3 year break (I now have a 3 year old ) So good to compare things with other diabetics. I am Type 1 and TTC number 2. Will be 34 in about 2 months.  Had a great experience with number one (after a miscarriage), recently had a chemical but back on track on and in my 2ww!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome back to the forum, tabbicles.

I hope some other pregnant and hoping to be pregnant members will spot your post and respond.


----------



## Vix (Feb 10, 2014)

hi Tabbicles  

Glad that you've come back to the forum, and lovely to hear you have a 3 year old and soon be to another on the way hopefully!

I've only just come back on the forum from a break from it, but I'm 13 weeks with my first so finding it really supportive in what feels like a very daunting time!

Hope to see more of you around

xx


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you. I am glad I am back. Fingers crossed for me, I am hoping all these hypos I am getting are a sign!


----------



## Vix (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooh fingers crossed! It took us just under 5 months to get pregnant and I remember those long waits looking for any sign that I might be pregnant... in my case my body often baffles my DSN and does the complete opposite of what it should! I was looking for hypos but actually I was going high instead

Hope those hypos are a good sign for you  

xx


----------



## Cleo (Feb 12, 2014)

hi tabbicles,
welcome back !! its great to be able to share experiences with other type 1s who are either pregnant or have had a baby 
how did you find "first time motherhood + a newborn + type 1" ?.  I'm 31+5 and dreading having potential hypos and a crying  / screaming newborn ! .  

I know I shouldnt focus on the negative but sometimes you cant help it !  

C x


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 12, 2014)

It was all such a blur TBH! You find that everything is about them so you don't worry as much about yourself. It was horrible having hypos when looking after them but you quickly learn how to avoid them.  My daughter came 3 weeks early naturally as well so didn't have to be induced (yey!). She was a good weight (7lb 8.5) and they kept us in for a few days to monitor her blood sugar but all was fine. I was put on a sliding scale for insulin/glucose for the birth. I then had a few days to adjust but the diabetic nurse should come and advise you.

Its funny how we all focus on the negative, but it is best to take each day as it comes. That is the one thing I learnt. I remember panicking about everything but I soon got the hang of it all. Oh and I only found that she screamed when she was hungry, it wasn't unheard of her have a feed while I am knocking back lucazade! at least you can sit down! 
I wish I wasn't such a nervous wreck and enjoyed it more.

Best of Luck, I am soooo excited for you! I miss being pregnant (hopefully soon though)
xxx


----------

